# Blasting n Cruising n F#cking Up!



## Devius

Hey guys,
So, new to the AAS stuff and the SARMs that most do not like. I have been "blasting n cruising" SARMs for about a year and a half. I would run MK2866 for about 8 weeks then PCT with clomid for about 3-4 weeks, along with Cardarine, and MK677. Then, hop back on for another few months, sometimes adding Andarine. I rarely had a month where I wasn't taking a SARM. Basically these SARMs can shut down your natural test.

This year, I started 8 weeks MK2866, then 6 weeks 50mg anavar a day. Then PCT a few weeks, and then back on MK2866 for a few months. However, after that last MK2866 cycle, I hopped on Winny and Var, orals.

I read orals only are not good. However, it's a little too late. 

Hardest cycle I have done:
Weeks 1-2 50-75mg  Var
Weeks 3-4 100mg Var 50mg Win
Weeks 5-6 150mg Var 100mg Win
Weeks 7-8 150mg Var 150mg Win

I was taking AIs to dry out in the 6-8 week mark  Holy crap I was sick af after. After the back to back shows and week 8 I felt like shit. Hardcore edema, maybe from the diuretic. Plus I didn't reverse diet .

My F#cked PCT:
I was told mk2866 increases natural test, so I added that to my PCT. I did 6 weeks of this and 2 weeks of nolva, thinking mk2866 would kick my natural test in. Yeah I know, not long enough on nolva and I should have added clomid and HCG, possibly.

I got my blood work done and I'm 105 ng/dl, basically shut down testosterone. The doc recommend trt.

It's been a few months since I stopped the Win/Var and a few days since I stopped mk2866. 

I have 10000ius of HCG  and some 8 days of HMG. Plenty of clo and nolva.

Should I blast some HCG/HMG for a few weeks, run clomid/nolva after? Would I need the AI exemstane to control estrogen from the HCG? I have seen a lot of protocols but not many in regards to people starting a bit late on PCT.

Any advice is appreciated. Thanks for your time


----------



## Jin

Most likely you are ****ed. 

Welcome.


----------



## Jada

Fk sarms , i dont see the point of them.


----------



## Straight30weight

Why? If you can get all that crap, why aren’t you running testosterone? Why are you ****in with sarms? Test costs almost nothing, and will give you everything. Sarms are expensive and worthless. 

And then add oral only cycles. Are you afraid of needles? You’re ****ed man.


----------



## TODAY

How old are you?


----------



## NbleSavage

Welcome to UGB. Like Straight30Weight said, in the future run Test with most everything or don't run anything - consider a restart protocol in the near-term.


----------



## Straight30weight

Oh yeah, welcome


----------



## snake

First post gear talk. :32 (4):


----------



## Devius

I knew I would get bashed a bit but I totally deserve it.

So yeah, I am definitely afraid of needles. I wish I could do test instead of SARMs. Definitely jumping the restart protocol then getting retested. I feel I would have gotten too big on test as well. 

I'm 38 turning 39 soon.  I don't really have an issue with libido, if that means anything. I plan on competing next January/December. Aye aye aye


----------



## Straight30weight

I’m a million times more afraid of low t than I am needles.


----------



## Gibsonator

oh yea def don't wanna get too big....


----------



## Straight30weight

Gibsonator said:


> oh yea def don't wanna get too big....


Gotta be careful, it happens so fast


----------



## Devius

If I responded really well to SARMs, wouldn't testosterone be that much better/stronger and if course safer? 
Ok the getting too big thing sounds ridiculous, but im not looking to add much more mass.


----------



## Straight30weight

Do what you want man. We don’t condone sarms. They shut you down, as you well know, we also don’t condone oral only cycles, unless the oral is coming from your old lady. We try to practice safe cycling here, what you’re doing is not safe. Either grow some balls (and then shrink em) and do this correctly or suffer the consequences.


----------



## Devius

Well said. I posted in this forum because you guys have awesome info and tell the truth. I'm definitely going the safer route after I get this restart going. I really appreciate the responses.


----------



## Straight30weight

Props to you for not getting butt hurt. Now either jump on trt or try to get yours going again. My guess is it won’t, you’re pushing 40 and haven’t been kind to yourself. But you never know.


----------



## Deadhead

All this sarms talk makes me feel dirty


----------



## Deadhead

Can I just say none of what you are doing is blasting and cruising.... but all of it is ****ing up


----------



## DNW

Deadhead said:


> All this sarms talk makes me feel dirty



Go pin 200mg of mast, and say 3 hail Arnolds.


----------



## Devius

Deadhead said:


> Can I just say none of what you are doing is blasting and cruising.... but all of it is ****ing up



Of course. I need the truth. Thank u


----------



## Devius

Straight30weight said:


> Props to you for not getting butt hurt. Now either jump on trt or try to get yours going again. My guess is it won’t, you’re pushing 40 and haven’t been kind to yourself. But you never know.



Yeah gonna hopefully jump start mine and jump on trt. It's recommended that I try to jump start before going on trt?


----------



## TODAY

Honestly, I'd recommend that you stop taking everything for a while and focus solely on research. Stick around this forum and you'll find that we're deeply invested in harm reduction. What you've been doing thus far is unnecessarily damaging and it's not gonna fly around here.

Post up a full intro, make some friends and be open to new information.


----------



## Devius

TODAY said:


> Honestly, I'd recommend that you stop taking everything for a while and focus solely on research. Stick around this forum and you'll find that we're deeply invested in harm reduction. What you've been doing thus far is unnecessarily damaging and it's not gonna fly around here.
> 
> Post up a full intro, make some friends and be open to new information.



Understood. Thank you &#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;

I'm not in a rush to jump on anything right now. Just want to get my levels back if possible.


----------



## Dbolitarian

Don't waste your time on sarms.
Scam in my opinion 
Stick to what we know works


----------



## Devius

Dbolitarian said:


> Don't waste your time on sarms.
> Scam in my opinion
> Stick to what we know works



Right. I almost, ALMOST, jumped on a 'harder' SARM last week but decided to get blood work done. Thankfully I checked first.


----------



## BRICKS

Thank you for not getting butt hurt and listening to what these guys had to say.  Its refreshing because we get a of the other on here.

You realize of course that trt means needles.  If you end up on trt, start with using insulin syringe/needles.  That'll be an easier way to get  used to sticking yourself, seriously.

Get your sh*t sorted, trt or restart if possible, and don't even think about using any more SARMS, or oral only cycles.  

Good luck bro.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

SARMS enemas are the best!  At least that is what I told one of my coworkers when I told him he needed to get the right mixture of coffee and SARMS right or else it will burn like hell from the alcohol in the SARMS.

Other than that, I have nothing to add except SARMS is a French abbreviation for "small guy who is scared of needles" or something like that...


----------



## TODAY

BRICKS said:


> Thank you for not getting butt hurt and listening to what these guys had to say.  Its refreshing because we get a of the other on here.
> 
> You realize of course that trt means needles.  If you end up on trt, start with using insulin syringe/needles.  That'll be an easier way to get  used to sticking yourself, seriously.
> 
> Get your sh*t sorted, trt or restart if possible, and don't even think about using any more SARMS, or oral only cycles.
> 
> Good luck bro.


Strongly agreed. You've clearly come here with the right attitude, Devius. That attitude will serve you well around here.


----------



## Devius

This has been quite humbling and I still appreciate these comments. I feel safe here, even if I get flamed every now and then for my f#ck up. 

I have read that it's almost impossible to restart the HPTA so I'm hoping I can. Not to sound like a douche, I don't mean to sound like one, but  I think I have always had decent genetics with adding muscle and keeping strength. Just hoping I'm in that lucky percentile of those that bounces back. Praying, hoping, wishing. I guess just hoping I'm different, lol right.

I still:
-  feel good, not laggy, delirious
- libido is there, 
- strength is there, stronger than last off season and I'm not on anything ( last week 18 reps incline dumbbell press with 120s and that's two days being off osta. 13 reps on osta early in January).
- can still run 3-4 miles outside, so endurance still ok. 
- eating carbs from being on keto half the year
- now going heavy on legs since I'm not doing so much cardio lol

The only thing I feel now, is muscle recovery. Sore af. &#55357;&#56838; Haven't felt this sore since November/December last year.

I read quite a bit about restart protocols, which I should have done in the first place. I am going to start the HCG pinning tomorrow. Yes, needles. I'm scared but f it. 

I'm wondering if I should get LH/FSH and testosterone readings after the blast before the serms just to see if I lit my nuts back up or not. I'm not expecting the testosterone to be higher, just maybe a decent reading on LH/FSH. Thoughts? Should I just be quiet and let you know how I do on the next bloods? This has been my outlet. Thank you for taking time to read this


----------



## Deadhead

Devius said:


> This has been quite humbling and I still appreciate these comments. I feel safe here, even if I get flamed every now and then for my f#ck up.
> 
> I have read that it's almost impossible to restart the HPTA so I'm hoping I can. Not to sound like a douche, I don't mean to sound like one, but  I think I have always had decent genetics with adding muscle and keeping strength. Just hoping I'm in that lucky percentile of those that bounces back. Praying, hoping, wishing. I guess just hoping I'm different, lol right.
> 
> I still:
> -  feel good, not laggy, delirious
> - libido is there,
> - strength is there, stronger than last off season and I'm not on anything ( last week 18 reps incline dumbbell press with 120s and that's two days being off osta. 13 reps on osta early in January).
> - can still run 3-4 miles outside, so endurance still ok.
> - eating carbs from being on keto half the year
> - now going heavy on legs since I'm not doing so much cardio lol
> 
> The only thing I feel now, is muscle recovery. Sore af. &#55357;&#56838; Haven't felt this sore since November/December last year.
> 
> I read quite a bit about restart protocols, which I should have done in the first place. I am going to start the HCG pinning tomorrow. Yes, needles. I'm scared but f it.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should get LH/FSH and testosterone readings after the blast before the serms just to see if I lit my nuts back up or not. I'm not expecting the testosterone to be higher, just maybe a decent reading on LH/FSH. Thoughts? Should I just be quiet and let you know how I do on the next bloods? This has been my outlet. Thank you for taking time to read this



Hcg can be done sub q it's not bad


----------



## DNW

Deadhead said:


> Hcg can be done sub q it's not bad



Much like Deadheads d*ck, you really dont feel it


----------



## Devius

OMG, I pinned for the first time! &#55357;&#56834;&#55358;&#56611; Not that bad


----------



## Devius

quick update
Today's day 3 and I still feel pretty good. I've done two shots of HMG at 75 IU. It's weird because I haven't had sex dreams in, possibly 6 months. I've had them two nights in a row and I have been waking up like a brick. I didn't sleep too good last night, but that's always the case after a heavy leg day. My nuts feel a little fuller, but I don't think they ever shrunk.


----------



## Devius

Fourth day. 
I still feel pretty good. Maybe I'm motivated more because I have the testosterone of a 10-year-old or it's just what it is. I got the 120 lb dumbbells up for the first time on seated military presses. Knocked out 11 reps. I've never been able to get the 105s up and that's when I was on osterine and stuff. 

I'm having a bit of trouble sleeping, I keep waking up in the middle of the night but I think it's because I've been so sore from training haha. I'll post back in a couple of days, but it's just weird my strength is up with low test levels


----------



## Devius

Eleventh day:

Honestly, I feel pretty good. Strength is up still and I feel like everything is balancing. I'm not longer emotional, passive, I'm recovering better, and I feel like I need a woman. I guess this means my natural testosterone is boosting and LH has been accepting the HCG?


----------



## Jin

Great that you are feeling better!


----------



## John Ziegler

dont say var please op 

you havent earned it


----------



## Devius

Curious what you guys think. If HCG has my natural testosterone up (I feel it it has to be) does that mean my nuts are responding well to it?


----------



## Jin

Devius said:


> Curious what you guys think. If HCG has my natural testosterone up (I feel it it has to be) does that mean my nuts are responding well to it?




I had good results raising my test levels with Hcg only. However I never recovered. 

Only way to be sure is to run a PCT after the hcg and then bloods (X amount of time. I don’t know the timing) after the PCT.


----------



## BigSwolePump

You lost points at blast and cruising sarms.


Save your money and buy the good stuff. You will get much better feedback and actual results on that vs sarms here.


----------



## Devius

Jin said:


> I had good results raising my test levels with Hcg only. However I never recovered.
> 
> Only way to be sure is to run a PCT after the hcg and then bloods (X amount of time. I don’t know the timing) after the PCT.



Got it. Can I ask what u ran/did to never recover?


----------



## Devius

BigSwolePump said:


> You lost points at blast and cruising sarms.
> 
> 
> Save your money and buy the good stuff. You will get much better feedback and actual results on that vs sarms here.



Right! If I only knew. My first pin was with HCG so now I'm over the fear. Looking forward to some test and...who knows what else if all goes well.


----------



## Jin

Devius said:


> Got it. Can I ask what u ran/did to never recover?



I never touched a steroid until I was diagnosed with testicular failure. My guess was it was OTC Animal Pak test booster.  But I cannot say for sure.


----------



## Devius

Jin said:


> I had good results raising my test levels with Hcg only. However I never recovered.
> 
> Only way to be sure is to run a PCT after the hcg and then bloods (X amount of time. I don’t know the timing) after the PCT.



So I finished tapering down nolva/clo and got retested. 

My original test was 104 and now I'm 808, free test 140. I did about 20mg nolva the day before the test. 

I guess that's ok. I was gonna wait a few months retest, but .... already starting test e


----------



## Jin

Devius said:


> So I finished tapering down nolva/clo and got retested.
> 
> My original test was 104 and now I'm 808, free test 140. I did about 20mg nolva the day before the test.
> 
> I guess that's ok. I was gonna wait a few months retest, but .... already starting test e



How long after pct did you get tested? It’s my understanding that you must wait a certain amount of time until the pct drugs clear your system to get an accurate reading of your natural levels.


----------



## Straight30weight

Wait why are you on test? Why did you bother with hcg/nolva/clomid?


----------



## Devius

Well I was tapering it down, a lot. I took about 10 or 20 mgs nolva the day before. 
Can those serms really boost natural Testosterone that high? If so, why don't some people just take those lol


----------



## Devius

Straight30weight said:


> Wait why are you on test? Why did you bother with hcg/nolva/clomid?



I felt I had to kickstart my testes with the HCG. I did a blast for a few weeks, took 3 days off, then started serms for about 3 weeks. Tapering down.


----------



## Devius

Devius said:


> I felt I had to kickstart my testes with the HCG. I did a blast for a few weeks, took 3 days off, then started serms for about 3 weeks. Tapering down.



Oh, jumping on test now to compete in December


----------

